# The hidden high power usage in Windows 10



## novaburst (Oct 22, 2021)

So have you ever played back your DAW and noticed a little crackle, your first thoughts probably would be buffer, or soundcard issue.

If you open Task Manager you should keep an eye on Antimalewar Service Executable






This program will randomly use very high power on your machine some times up to 10 to 20 seconds long and this program can not be stopped or removed even if you decide to get your own software protection.

The annoying thing about this is it runs in the background and can really mess things up and have your searching for other issues that have nothing to do with the high power usage

I searched on google how to get rid of this but only found some dodgy software you can download that may make matters worse.

There is a way to bring the program under control or to keep the power usage up to moderate.

You can go into Task Scheduler and open Windows defender






Double click on the 4 titles under Name and uncheck high privilege, then go into conditions and uncheck anything there too
Since i have done this i have been monitoring the Antimaleware service for some time and have not seen any high power usage not even moderate 

It does show that OS developers are not living in the real world and all they want is to get their programs running at any inconvenience regardless of any interruptions or issues the program can course and once more you cant even remove it, or need to go to 3rd party software to control OS software .


----------



## wst3 (Oct 22, 2021)

Oh my - that is a wonderful tip!


----------



## Rossy (Oct 22, 2021)

novaburst said:


> So have you ever played back your DAW and noticed a little crackle, your first thoughts probably would be buffer, or soundcard issue.
> 
> If you open Task Manager you should keep an eye on Antimalewar Service Executable
> 
> ...


Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## Pictus (Oct 22, 2021)

Your friend is https://www.sordum.org/9480/defender-control-v2-0/


----------



## Cat (Oct 22, 2021)

I have no such Process in my Task Manager list. I checked this on my both Windows 10 machines. I have disabled all Windows Defender stuff and keep them offline. Might this be something else though?


----------



## Allen Constantine (Oct 22, 2021)

Thanks for the tip! 

Will this affect Defender performance whatsoever? Did you test it properly and can confirm?

Much appreciate it!


----------



## novaburst (Oct 22, 2021)

AllenConstantine said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Will this affect Defender performance whatsoever? Did you test it properly and can confirm?
> 
> Much appreciate it!


Not sure about this Question, Windows will alert you to turn something back on or alert you if something important is turned off.

The Antimaleware Service does still work and now getting Very low to low power usage but not sure of how that has effected the defender performance, think you can do a scan any time if you are not sure

purchasing a 3rd party defender that you have more or full control would perhaps be the best way forward 

As i am not sure why windows are installing software that can not be turned off or can not be removed but uses quite a bit of power on your system in the back ground why are windows forcing you to use their software when there are tons of resource friendly software out there to purchase, 

I do not have a 3rd part defender software but i think as of now its the correct way forward to grab one.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 22, 2021)

Desktop PC, Win11 Pro and Antimalware Service Executable is followed by:
Antimalware Service Executable Content Process. Neither exceeds 2.0% so far this monitoring.
edit (momentary single spikes up to 50.0%) System 'idling', with MS Edge running.

Power setting shas long been Samsung High performance.
System tweaked to reduce bloat but no 3rd Pty or extreme changes made.

Appreciate this notice.


----------



## novaburst (Oct 22, 2021)

I was wondering has Norton learned its lessons from a few years ago when it really slowed down Machine performance

Also been looking at Bitdefender as another alternative


----------



## novaburst (Oct 23, 2021)

AllenConstantine said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Will this affect Defender performance whatsoever? Did you test it properly and can confirm?
> 
> Much appreciate it!


Window has since completed is general scan, results were good, but forgot to show, so i have since completed a manual quick scan and results are fine


----------



## Allen Constantine (Oct 23, 2021)

novaburst said:


> Window has since completed is general scan, results were good, but forgot to show, so i have since completed a manual quick scan and results are fine


Excellent! Thanks so much!


----------

